# Seven Deadly Sins in 30-Minutes



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A man walks into a confessional, "Father forgive me for I have sinned."

"Yes my son," replied the priest "What do you need to confess?"

"I committed all of the seven deadly sins in less than 30-minutes."

"Did you now?" asked the Priest. "And exactly how did you manage this?"

"Well", the man started "I was angry and envious of my neighbor so I lazily seduced his wife and ate all his groceries and didn't share them with anyone."

The Priest signed and shook his head, "Well my son, that's only six. You forgot pride."

"Actually Father, I'm pretty proud of this!"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## TTdigaz (Apr 11, 2020)

:lol:


----------



## mudmonkey (Oct 1, 2020)

:lol:


----------

